# Upgrading to the 32GB SanDisk microSDHC



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

What is the best method to transition from the 16GB microSDHC to the 32GB which I have ordered via:
* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G60AD6/ref=pe_175190_21431760_cs_sce_3p_dp_1*

Can I simply format the new card in the Droid X, and copy all files to the computer from the old then copy back onto the new 32GB SanDisk and retain all my apps, ect.. as they are?


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Honestly that is the path I would take. Worst case you just have to try something else as all the originals are still on the 16gb card


----------

